# Fluence x Gorilla Grow



## tokenzen (Apr 4, 2017)

It's been a very, very, long time since I've shared on a public forum, so I thank you all for letting me do it here, let the journey begin.

Take a peek, here's the deets kids...

Equipment
4x4 Gorilla Tent 
Fluence Spydr X Plus
6" Hyper Fan Stealth + Scrubber
Sentinel Environmental Control


4-Coco Coir
6"FloraFlex Drip Caps
5-DWC
Alita Air Pump

Nutrients
Soul Synthetics (Grow, Bloom, Big Swell, Infinity, Amino, Peak, Cal/Mag) 
Mammoth P Microbes 
Silca (Purchased Cutting Edge Solutions, probably going to return it and get Botanicare Silca Blast, I really want to try Power Si but can't find it anywhere local)

Strains
C99xCoconut Kush
Midnight Oil S1(aka B.M.O. or Burning the Midnight Oil)
Puna Budder
Toxic Blue x C99
Alien Bubbleberry
Killa Queen x LL
Platinum Hashberry
LA Confidential
BlackTooth 

View attachment BeforeTheShit.jpg


View attachment MidnightOil-Prune.jpg


View attachment BlackTooth.jpg


View attachment C99xCoconutKush-Day53.jpg


----------



## tokenzen (Apr 4, 2017)

This will be my first run with this setup, it's an complete upgrade from my 3x3 Hydrohut Silver 600hps & Apollo6 LED, that I've been running for years. The Hps is retired collecting dust, I now run all LED's and veg with some T5's for clones.  

I'm currently runing my Fluence with 6 bars ON in veg and shut the 2 end bars off to control my temps. After speaking with Fluence doing this is fine, since they have independent power supplies, when it's time to flower I will be running all 8 bars. 

I might be switching my DWC's to all Coco Coir/ Drip using FloraFlex Caps.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 4, 2017)

My goodness those look nice and healthy. Very cool lights. I will be watching.  I have joined you with no more hps.. too hot and too expensive to run.  Mojo for the setup tokenzen..thanks for starting a journal... woo hoo.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 8, 2017)

following as well toke. very nice!!      mine are coming along fine also with the new led. can't wait to flip. i am running the same strains with hps and fluence. now all in 5 gal., soil. will be a nice comparison.


----------



## yarddog (Apr 9, 2017)

Wow tokenzen, you have a lovely list of ladies.     Pulling up a chair.:48:
I feel ya on hps.   It's what I run and it feels ancient.  Like I am driving a 40 year old truck with 7 mpg.   Lol


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Apr 9, 2017)

Time for some Action... fill her up TZ...  :48:


----------



## Budlight (Apr 9, 2017)

Looking good my friend can't wait to see how things go definitely be sitting back and watching :48:


----------



## kaotik (Apr 9, 2017)

pullin up a stump in the corner  
those LED's penetrate that far eh?   i'd always thought you wanted to be closer to them (not quite T5, but not quite HPS distance)
huh
beauty bud too m8  

:aok:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 9, 2017)

kaotik said:


> pullin up a stump in the corner
> those LED's penetrate that far eh?   i'd always thought you wanted to be closer to them (not quite T5, but not quite HPS distance)
> huh
> beauty bud too m8
> ...



Hi man, long time since I last saw you K. My LED's will punch a full 36" down into the canopy @ 26" off the canopy which is the sweet spot so to speak for the fixtures I'm running.

Looking forward to the show TZ. Did you decide on running less than the full array of bars? How are your temps running?

Looking good :aok:


----------



## tokenzen (Apr 23, 2017)

Day 9 of 12/12 on 4/20
All gals look a lot greener than pictured, after topping off the each bucket, adjusting PH and PPM's between 440-450, and adding Silica.

Midnight Oil Stem Pictured it's huge the Mammoth P is helping get work done.

2 more Phenos of Killa Queen x LL will be added soon, C99 x Coconut Kush DWC got added to the room on 4/20

@Kraven Temps are better running all Bars, RO is around 55% and I got the house A/C fix and temps are sitting around 78F-80F. 

View attachment FlowerRoom.jpg


View attachment FlowerCanopy.jpg


View attachment MOilDay9.jpg


View attachment MOilFlowerDay9.jpg


View attachment PunaBudderDay9.jpg


View attachment KQxLL#2Day9.jpg


----------



## Dan789 (Apr 23, 2017)

Toke, this is already looking so lush, I'm along for the ride also.  
That's not a stem next to that sharpie, that's a tree trunk.  How long those girls been in veg?  Wow.  :fly: :fly:


----------



## Kraven (Apr 25, 2017)

Looking good TZ, temps and RH sound right on track. They do look a bit Mg hungry, might toss 1/4 tsp per gal of MgSo4 next feed


----------



## tokenzen (Apr 27, 2017)

Dan789 said:


> Toke, this is already looking so lush, I'm along for the ride also.
> That's not a stem next to that sharpie, that's a tree trunk.  How long those girls been in veg?  Wow.  :fly: :fly:


Thanks Dan, The Veg on the the 3 gals are a bit over 30 days after being sexed if I remember correctly.



Kraven said:


> Looking good TZ, temps and RH sound right on track. They do look a bit Mg hungry, might toss 1/4 tsp per gal of MgSo4 next feed



Thanks bud, I gave them some MG and they are looking alot better, The KQxLL is still looking alittle lighter green than I'd like on the foliage, I gave her some MG and a bit of N boost, to see if it will help.


----------



## Kraven (Apr 27, 2017)

Right on man, keep on rocking....grow looks great! Peace


----------



## tokenzen (May 10, 2017)

It's been awhile since I've updated here we are at week 4.

Had a wacky PH meter, so things got bit wonky in DWC land at week 3, they've recovered and they all got a good heavy feeding and are now stacking some nice frosty buds. 

Puna suffered abit lack of attention due to busy schedule kept making me think it was cal/mg  issue but it was more poor PH and lack of food.  

Platinum Hashberry DWC Day 1 give us 5 in the Tent I will be fitting one more making it a total of 6. 

View attachment FlowerGroupWk4.jpg


View attachment MOilDay28.jpg


View attachment KQxLLDay28.jpg


----------



## grass hopper (May 10, 2017)

nice pics toke! i read somewhere that fluence recommends running 6 inches off canopy top. also a 1 inch variation of that number can dramatically effect the outcome. i do agree the plants need some time to adjust to the intensity of the light. i am not sure on this, but thought i read that. i am running at 6 inches with the spyder X plus and they seem to like it. they are so nice at fluence and enjoy talking with them..   nice grow!!


----------



## tokenzen (May 15, 2017)

grass hopper said:


> nice pics toke! i read somewhere that fluence recommends running 6 inches off canopy top. also a 1 inch variation of that number can dramatically effect the outcome. i do agree the plants need some time to adjust to the intensity of the light. i am not sure on this, but thought i read that. i am running at 6 inches with the spyder X plus and they seem to like it. they are so nice at fluence and enjoy talking with them..   nice grow!!



Yes when I first got my fixture, the plants literally got light sick.  So I had to shut off 2-3 of the bars and things got much better then slowly I got them up to the full 8 bars.  I've had some of my branches be less than 6" away and there's no ill effect or light poisoning.  But I do try to keep them at least 6" but probably more like 8-10 since I'm not using a Screen.  Yes they are the nicest folks I've ever spoken too in this industry, so willing to help and actually return phone call and emails in less than an hr usually.  Your not only buying some LED when you go Fluence but you're investing in their support if you ever need it.


----------



## tokenzen (May 15, 2017)

As week 5 approaches, I was able to get the Midnight Oil gal out for pics while I was changing up her bucket, and gave her a nice heavy feeding before she get straight H20 going into week6 and finishing at week 8 maybe even a bit sooner.

Killa Queen x LL I can't wait til she's finished, it's gonna be a great one for the head stash. 

View attachment MidnightOilDay33.jpg


View attachment MidnightOil-Day33.jpg


View attachment MOilStem.jpg


View attachment KQxLL-Day33.jpg


View attachment KQxLLDay33.jpg


----------



## Kraven (May 15, 2017)

Looking really good TZ, nice work. Looks like the fixture is working well. Thank you for documenting this grow. Peace.


----------



## tokenzen (Feb 7, 2018)

Got lost and left this thread unfinished. We back, with a new space that is finally up and running.  Saved majority of the strains but lost a few also,

Here's the List

Blueberry Fem's (3 Different Phenos)
BlackTooth
Puna Budders
Toxic Blue x C99
Midnight Oil 
Kali Mist
Double Strawberry Diesel 
KQ x LL

Seedlings
Black Lime Reserve x White Uzbekistan
C99 x Coconut Kush
Purple Bud Fem


The gals in Flower are behind about 2-3weeks. This is what not to do, as you can see in the pics, this is what happens when you flip them and not tend to them or change out DWC with Bloom nute and bloom boosters.  The pictures are week5 I'm in week6 and the flowers aren't stacking like they should.  The Blueberry#4 at wk 6 looks nothing like my BB#4 2-3 weeks into 12/12.  To compensate for this mistake I'll be letting them over ripen a bit to the amber range to try and get that extra weight I was after. 

View attachment DSD-WK5.jpg


View attachment KQxLL-WK5.jpg


View attachment MidnightOilDWCVeg.jpg


View attachment Toxic-Blue-x-C99.jpg


View attachment KG#1WK5.jpg


View attachment BlackToothVeg.jpg


View attachment BLRxWUSeedlings.jpg


View attachment BlueBerry#4-Wk5.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 7, 2018)

What lovely flowers with so much frost. I just re read your journal up there, it is very nice. i love your pictures!  Nice light dude. Thanks for posting.


----------



## umbra (Feb 7, 2018)

Just started flowering with my spydr, packed in my gorilla 4 x 8 tent, lol.


----------



## tokenzen (Feb 15, 2018)

umbra said:


> Just started flowering with my spydr, packed in my gorilla 4 x 8 tent, lol.


Your going to fall in love if you haven't already,lol

Week 7 Update
DWC Gals are finishing up 2-3 are getting R/O water and SLF-100 for the next 2 weeks.
BB#4 has some funky growth compared to the BB#4 I have in coco that's 4 wks in. KQxLL is showing same growth viney like buds but not as bad as the Blueberry.

Lastly Black Lime Reserve x White Uzbekistan babies, so far the reviews on these have been some Lime Smelling goodness. 

View attachment VdayGroupShot.jpg


View attachment BB#4-DWC-Wk7.jpg


View attachment BB#4DWC-Wk7.jpg


View attachment BB#4-WK4.jpg


View attachment KQxLL-Wk7.jpg


View attachment DSD-WK7.jpg


View attachment BB#2-Wk2.jpg


View attachment BLRxWU.jpg


----------



## tokenzen (Feb 21, 2018)

KQxLL Week 8 with 10%amber and 70%cloudy came down on Monday.
BB#4 is in week 5 and is stacking very nicely and more compared to the girl that is coming down tonight in DWC.

I also built myself an Ebb & Flow system, cost me less than $70 to make it all happen.  I wanted an Mega Garden but didn't really have the cash to shell out and already had a tote laying around. 

View attachment KQxLL-Harvest-Wk8.jpg


View attachment KQxLL-HarvestWk8.jpg


View attachment KQxLL-Wk8Harvest.jpg


View attachment BB#4-Week5.jpg


View attachment BB#4-Wk5.jpg


View attachment DIYEbbFlow8.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Feb 21, 2018)

Looking good TZ!


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 22, 2018)

very nice toke!


----------



## tokenzen (Feb 27, 2018)

Double Strawberry Diesel Harvest at week 9 along with my new DIY Rosin Press. 

Been getting approx. 20-22% on buds I've been squishing and 30-33% on Live Rosin, squishing Bubble Hash. 

View attachment DSDHarvestWk9.jpg


View attachment DSDHarvest-Wk9.jpg


View attachment DIYRosinPress.jpg


View attachment BB#4LiveRosin.jpg


View attachment BB#4-LiveRosin.jpg


View attachment KQxLL-LiveRosin.jpg


View attachment 3rdRunOGPress.jpg


----------



## kaotik (Feb 27, 2018)

:stoned::icon_smile:
beauty man.. everything. wow

:aok:


----------



## tokenzen (Mar 2, 2018)

Squished some Live Hash Rosin first two are low temp and the second are higher and more pressure.  Both temps have very good terpene retention, since the material used was on the plant and frozen to -50F and sifted through a 120u screen. Squished 6.45g and got back 2.12g just a bit over 30% return. 

View attachment BBerry-LiveHashRosin.jpg


View attachment BBerryLiveHashRosin.jpg


View attachment BBerryLiveHashRosinHTemp.jpg


View attachment BBerryLiveHRosinHTemp.jpg


----------



## Killertea08 (Mar 9, 2018)

Awesome job!


----------



## cannamind (Mar 20, 2018)

You really outlined everything like a pro and did you indoor grow with much needed passion for the "kids"...expecting some "grandchildren soon"


----------

